# Needing to renew hay contracts. What to include?



## PSBHouston (Apr 26, 2010)

I have a few customers who have been a handshake deal for years with no problems. Now that a couple are moving on in years - I am getting the chance to work with their "children" and I am not sure that their handshake is made up of the same grit as the "old school" farmers.

I need a simple hay contract for custom round and square work. I could use some help on what to cover in it if you guys are up to it.

Many thanks

A rice farmer who has better things to do in life than to take care of cows and hay - but can't seem to get it out of my blood.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Over the years i have found most haying "contracts" are not worth the effort of drawing up if you are looking to protect yourself. If someone won't live up to what we have agreed on i just won't work for them again unless the make it right. It would be better to get the children and parents together and then make an agreement. Doubtful that they will risk crossing Mom and Dad. The way fuel has been rising agreements need to change frequently anyway. Good luck


----------



## 128mpr (Oct 23, 2011)

I think a written agreement is worthwhile. Many of the people I deal with are new to country living and don't place the same value on a handshake that we do.

Also, it's easy to forget to mention something in a verbal discussion, if it's written down then no-one can say it wasn't said.

I'm also in need of a contract. I make small, square bales (wrapped & unwrapped) for small block owners (usually not farmers).

I'm interested to hear how you guys deal with equipment damage caused by junk left in the field.

Do you automatically charge damage to the customer ?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I guess I'm from the old school I've been custom farming/baling since 1987 and I've never felt the need for a written contract. I've always recieved my fee. I have charged & collected for equipment damaged by land owners negligence. If you take customer to court for non payment you'll probably receive a judgement. In my experiences with a judgement "Charmin or Angel Soft toliet paper" is more valuable than a judgement


----------

